# Eggshell Jewelry



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

OK, so now you think.............. "Finally flipped". LOL

Went on a hunt for something to do with egg shells instead of just crushing them up and putting them in my house plants. A trick I learned from Grandma, who had the biggest geraniums (her favorite plant) growing in her windows.

I've done the eggshell mosaic thingy years ago, picture frames, boxes, etc. if it had a flat surface, it had eggshell mosaic on it.

Back to topic at hand, jewelry from eggshells. Who'd thunk it? Well....... someone did, and I'm glad I found the directions........................
http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/cr_jewelry/article/0,2025,DIY_13762_5053277,00.html

Aren't these earrings great?













.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Good heavens...and they look GOOD! That's pretty darn neat. I remember making a plate covered in crushed shells, dried flower in the middle, sprayed gold, for my Mom when I was in the Brownies, but I'd have never thought you could make jewelry from them. Way cool. 

We expect some pics of your versions


----------

